# Harbor Freight 10"-15" Swing Quick Change Toolpost question



## n4zou (May 22, 2011)

I ordered a Harbor Freight 10"-15" Swing Quick Change Toolpost on sale with a 20% discount too. I need to know what size thread is used in the T-nut. I have a couple of blank T-nuts I made a few years back that I never used so I thought I would go ahead and have a T-nut ready for it when it comes in later this week.


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 22, 2011)

try typing the catalog number into HF web site you may be able to find a manual for it on line. 
Tin


----------



## n4zou (May 22, 2011)

I've looked at the manuals but no information pertaining to the size of the threads can be found. Even the manuals for the Phase II tool posts do not give that information. I found one post that claimed the threads for an AXA were metric and he had to change out the gears on his lathe and cut them because a metric tap would cost him $28. The HF toolpost is a BXA so the threads and size will be different. You would think they would post this sort of information. I guess I'll only find out when it arrives.


----------



## rkepler (May 23, 2011)

All it is is a post with a t-nut at the bottom and thread at the top for a nut. If it's faster/easier/cheaper to carve up the t-nut blank for your compound do that, it's it's faster/easier/cheaper to make all new then do that. I've made em, adapted 'em, tossed old ones away. 

All that really matters is that the t-nut puts the top of the compound in compression (pinching the top between the t-nut and the TP base), that the post is pinned or welded to the t-nut (I prefer pinning so it can move a bit) and that there's sufficient thread at the top for a nice high nut. Bonus points for a t-nut wide enough to allow the TB positioning anywhere on the compound, a post that's a closeish fit in the TP and a rounded top to the post so you don't snag your forearm on sharp threads.


----------



## n4zou (May 23, 2011)

I just wanted to have a T-nut ready to go when it arrived. I have a couple I never used when I had to make several for some tool post grinders I built and sold. I guess I'll just mill the T-nut that comes with it. I will write a review for Harbor Freight on it and include the T-nut measurements so everyone will know what it is in the future.


----------



## steamer (May 23, 2011)

n4zou  said:
			
		

> I just wanted to have a T-nut ready to go when it arrived. I have a couple I never used when I had to make several for some tool post grinders I built and sold. I guess I'll just mill the T-nut that comes with it. I will write a review for Harbor Freight on it and include the T-nut measurements so everyone will know what it is in the future.




Make sure you tell everyone what make and model lathe as well as the dimensions of the T-slot in the compound.

All the T-slots are different,,,so it's hard to generalize.

Dave


----------



## n4zou (May 26, 2011)

My tool post arrived yesterday. It fit my NewLine 12" X 37 lathe perfectly. This lathe is the same as this Grizzly G9249. The blank T-nut that comes with it is 2 1/4 X 2 1/2 X 5/8 inches in size and has a M16 X 1.5 threaded hole. It made of hot rolled steel so it cuts like butter. The other end of the shaft also has M16 X 1.5 threads and a matching nut. A 1" box end wrench fits that perfectly. I'm going to purchase a cheap 1" wrench and cut it to the same length as the tool post handle leaving the box end. This way I can leave the wrench in place all the time. This tool post uses BXA 200 Series tool holders so buying additional tool holders is no big deal. The boring bar tool holder supports 3/4 and 1 inch bars. One of the turning/facing tool holders has a 90 degree "V" cut for 1/2" boring bars and other 1/2" shank cutters. I've noticed the shaft will turn a little every time the nut is loosened. Over time this will damage the T-nut and shaft threads if you do not Loctite the threads in the T-nut allowing fewer and fewer threads on the shaft engaged in the T-nut. I am posting a picture of the tool post mounted on my lathe and a 1/2" round shank index turning and milling tool mounted in a tool holder.


----------

